# need cluster repair . help advise



## dguzzardo22 (Apr 11, 2009)

. yes im a newb to the audi scene . and i have a 99 a6 and the lcd display shows nothing .


can someone direct me to a repair link or a diy repair or a way of fixing the cluster w/o spending alot cash .

THANKS


----------



## imaudi6 (Aug 23, 2010)

There is a write up in the tech section about this. I believe the price on the LCD screen is $110 and you have to solder it in yourself.


----------



## dguzzardo22 (Apr 11, 2009)

i tried searching for it and i caint seam to find it . can you send me alink . THANKS ..


----------



## FLA6ster (Jun 9, 2010)

I have an '01 A6 that had the message center crap out about 8 months ago; the display was so bad that it looked like alien writing. I sent my console to DNA Speedometers out of Tampa, FL and now it looks like brand new. I'm out of Orlando so it only took 3 days total from shipping to them until I had it back in my ride. Price was fair (around $190 with S&H) and it was a quick turnaround. Check 'em out.

http://www.dnaspeedometers.com/aud.htm


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

FLA6ster said:


> I have an '01 A6 that had the message center crap out about 8 months ago; the display was so bad that it looked like alien writing. I sent my console to DNA Speedometers out of Tampa, FL and now it looks like brand new. I'm out of Orlando so it only took 3 days total from shipping to them until I had it back in my ride. Price was fair (around $190 with S&H) and it was a quick turnaround. Check 'em out.
> 
> http://www.dnaspeedometers.com/aud.htm


I used DNA Speedometers too. Have had the repaired cluster for two years now. Much cheaper than BBA Remanufacturers and at that time Modulemaster wasn't doing repairs.


----------



## ryuuoh (Jul 27, 2008)

If it's completely blank, it may be turned off. On the wiper stalk is a button that turns it on and cycles through the display.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

DNA in Tampa Fla. Is terrific! I just had my A6 2000 center message display repaired, perfect! Their website even shows you how to remove the cluster, it takes a full 20 minutes to remove and reinstall. Display is like new now. Get in touch with DNA Speedometers.


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

CE said:


> DNA in Tampa Fla. Is terrific! I just had my A6 2000 center message display repaired, perfect! Their website even shows you how to remove the cluster, it takes a full 20 minutes to remove and reinstall. Display is like new now. Get in touch with DNA Speedometers.


 i talked to them, and the price was good. will def send out my dash in a week or 2


----------



## RabbitFTW (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## imaudi6 (Aug 23, 2010)

i have a company www.speedometerrepairguy.com 507-429-4489. i believe he quoted me $100. hes located in winola, mn.


----------

